

Google Fiber-Wired Hacker House Hits Airbnb - bogrollben
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/841162

======
johndavidback
> G Fiber gigabit internet (AirBnb won't let me spell the word here - rhymes
> with oogle fiber)

Why is that?

~~~
sondh
Last time I used AirBnb, their system (posting, messaging, etc.) censored all
instance of Google (case insensitive). At first I thought they just block all
links but after some trials, even the word itself is censored.

~~~
kamjam
Does the correct spelling (googol) also get cencored? What about with
combinations with number? e.g. g00gle or goog1e?

~~~
bogrollben
I tried g00gle but didn't think of goog1e. good thought!

------
LALLI
The hacker community being built in Kansas City is truly remarkable. It's a
great place to ignite new ideas and reform old ones! Nothing compares to
midwest community.

~~~
jmathai
I'm visiting Cincinnati for 2 months (I grew up here before moving to SV 5
years ago).

I am visiting some of the startups and related services and while visiting at
one named the Brandery the person I was talking to said "you know how it is in
Cincinnati, everyone wants to help".

And I thought to myself, really? Then I realized. In Cincinnati, and probably
the midwest as a whole, people do generally have more a sense of community and
are more forward about "helping".

But this doesn't apply to business or startup ventures. They'll help you pick
up groceries that you dropped or hold doors open for you. But when it comes to
providing support for someone that's doing an entrepreneurial venture it's
almost non existent.

The support is there at first, but when things get really tough the fact of
the matter is most people haven't gone through that and can't relate.

It's frustrating as I believe we'll eventually end up back here to be close to
my wife's family.

I talk to a lot of people here who speak of it being a great place for
technology entrepreneurship. I'm just not seeing it. I _really_ wish I did
though.

~~~
daveknox
Hey - this is Dave Knox and I'm actually one of the co-founders of The
Brandery.

First off, I'm glad you had a chance to stop by our program. Hopefully you saw
the fact that we're trying to not just talk about it being great for
technology entrepreneurship, but actually deliver against that as well.

Now, in terms of your point on support for business / startups, that is the
very reason we started this program in 2010. We are at the beginning part of
the journey but there is a real change happening in the town. If you ask any
of the companies that have gone through our program, they will tell you that
our support of them doesnt end when they graduate from the program. We can't
help all of the companies in town, but we're there for the 26 that have gone
through The Brandery and are making a real go of it.

Give me a shout (dave@brandery.org) and lets grab coffee. I'll share whats
made me decide to make Cincinnati my home and a place where I really believe
in the technology opportunities. We have a long ways to go but we've taken the
first steps that I am confident will get us there.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks Dave. I appreciate the response. I'll drop you an email.

------
marshray
My company (PhoneFactor) was founded here in KC. We were recently acquired by
Microsoft.

I'm excited about moving to Seattle, but Google is making me feel a little bit
like it's the wrong time to be moving away from KC. :-)

~~~
illuminate
<http://seattle.gov/mayor/SeaFi/gigabit.htm>

Good news for you!

------
davegill_ku
I live in KC and did a Startup Weekend about a month ago. One of the guys on
my team crashed at the Hacker House for the weekend and swore by it.

I believe one of the other teams all stayed there as well, and spent the
nights hacking at their startup @ the hacker house. Heard nothing but good
things.

------
travelingman
This is a great place. I have stayed and will stay again the next time I come
to KC. Google fiber is Amazing!

------
kreeger
As I'm not terribly familiar with AirBnb and its terms, why won't it let the
poster spell out "Google"?

~~~
bogrollben
yeah no idea why not but it specifically won't let you use the word google or
Google Fiber anywhere. It switches the text to (website hidden) in the
description and completely removes it from the title. So a description like
this: "One of the first houses with Google Fiber!" becomes "One of the first
houses with (website hidden)!"

FAIL

~~~
darkarmani
Time to buy the domain websitehidden.com.

------
agwa
They should get some nice desks and chairs for the rooms - the desk and chair
they show in the room photo look uncomfortable to use for serious amounts of
work.

~~~
bogrollben
Yeah I posted the link. (shameless self plug) the desk in that room is
admittedly pretty small, but we have better desk space for about 8 people to
work at throughout the living room and side room (although the city will only
let us have up to 5 ppl).

------
Permit
Wait, do you guys pay to live there as part of Homes for Hackers? Or is it
free for you, and you're renting out the last room at a $1500/month profit?

~~~
bogrollben
The house is free for startups. We're putting the last room of the house on
airbnb in an attempt to help pay the bills to let the everyone else stay
there. We would need to rent out that room about 16 nights a month to break
even. It's not realistic to expect anything as close as that, but every little
bit helps.

If there's no demand on airbnb for the last room, we'll simply let another
startup take it.

------
cushman2002
Has anyone mentioned the Ninja Turtle sheets that come with a rental? Nothing
says Hacker like a night with Donatello!

------
themarcus
The energy is electric here in KC right now. The KCSV has stirred up quite the
buzz. Finally, the old school nicknames of "cowtown" and "flyover" are being
put to rest. Welcome to the 21st century frontier, y'all. Saddle up! Errr,
make that Fiber Up! :)

------
PropellerHead
You've gotta try this! It's cute, quaint and it's got oogle high speed
internet...for free! WOW.

------
none_type
I just saw a piece on the news about this, congrats! (btw, this is Sam B.)

